# Do donkeys bite?



## JuGGler_j0e (Mar 8, 2004)

*Just wondering... can donkeys bite? I mean like just up and biteing with no warning?*


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Mar 8, 2004)

Do they have teeth??LOL It depends on the personality of the animal and the situation???


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 8, 2004)

Also males that have not been gelded have a tendency at being some what that way.. Just have to keep an eye on them..


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 8, 2004)

Saturday one of the younger donkeys tried to eat my coat



and I had to make him quit about 5 times before he finaly figured out he wasn't suppose to do that.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 9, 2004)

Earl another donk of ours, grabs on to anyones clothes if they come close enough to his stall, and will just HOLD you there until you give ONLY him attention, then he lets go. He has never bitten anyone, just a bad habit he has of grabbing the clothes! YEs, donks can bite..especially jacks, and you should ALWAYS be especially careful when breeding.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 14, 2004)

My baby donkey bites me all the time playfully. I am trying to break her of that without discouraging her palyfulness. My jack is laid back and has never bit anyone. He is a gem. He has bit the quarter horse plenty. His is attemping just that in my avatar.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 14, 2004)

Looks like he's not afraid of his small size!!! Cute pic. Corinne


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2004)

Any animal can bite. However I have never been bite by a donkey, not even a baby.


----------

